# Feedback for 'Non Beer' brewing forum



## dane (18/1/13)

I'm interested in hearing feedback from the members who use this forum.

Do you think there is enough support to break 'Non Beer' Brewing out it's it's own forum and have cider (and wine, mead, soda, etc) as a dedicated subforums?

Any other thoughts or suggestion on how we can better support this part of the community?

I have enabled *tags *in this forum to try and make it easies to find what you are looking for but there hasn't been much uptake on that yet.

Love to hear your thoughts.


----------



## Airgead (18/1/13)

I'm really not sure there is enough traffic on here to justify separate forums for cider/mead/etc.Although, if we increased the focus on non beer by having multiple sub forums then maybe we would get more traffic. Chicken? Egg?

Cheers
Dave


----------



## Airgead (18/1/13)

And how does this tagging thing work? I suspect there has been no uptake because no one knows how to do it...


----------



## dane (18/1/13)

That is one of my concerns.

I need to go back and retrospectively tag older posts for people to get a feel for how they work.

If you post a new topic here, under the title you can select a tag and then the topic is prefixed with that.

I might look at adding the tags on the old content and see how that goes before breaking things up too much.


----------



## Wolfy (21/1/13)

Unless you were focused on expanding that area in the future, I'm not sure that sub-forum gets enough traffic to worry about breaking it up into smaller sub-sections.


----------



## dane (21/1/13)

I've got a mod that will allow me to tag the old content in bulk so I'll look at doing that this week, should make things a little easier in here.


----------



## McFeast (1/5/13)

I reckon a cider forum and spirits forum should be added. Would be especially interested in spirit recipes / spices that others are doing.

edit - because I was asking google about this today and found a whole bunch of shit about bloody cocktails. I'd love to just jump on AHB and find good ideas.
when are you making an app btw? Android,iPhone,win?!


----------



## sp0rk (1/5/13)

Spirits won't be happening as it's not exactly legal if you're not paying the excise (which i doubt any home distiller does)
that and you'll have every retarded man and his dog on here asking which lolly water concentrate is the best and why doesn't their bourbon taste any good


----------



## bum (1/5/13)

Anyone using the tags?


----------



## manticle (1/5/13)

I know nothing about the tags but there are so many different 'non beer' beverages that I think it would get a bit silly to split all (and then if someone wants to discuss one that doesn't fit what's there like Kvass or kilju - where do they go?

It's mostly cider, a touch of ginger beer and lemonade and a few odds and ends. I like it, read it and use it but don't have an issue with how it is laid out.


----------



## bum (1/5/13)

I DEMAND a gruit forum.


----------



## Airgead (2/5/13)

Maybe the equivalent of an AG and K&K section? Not sure what you would call them... I could be a snob and suggest a Prison Hooch forum for the aldi juice recipes h34r:

But then again there are nowhere near enough posts to make it a hassle working out what's what.


----------



## manticle (2/5/13)

Would you distinguish between aldi juice and preshafruit or speyton tassie apple?


----------



## bum (2/5/13)

Get your dirty scrumpy thread out of my cyser forum.


----------



## Airgead (2/5/13)

manticle said:


> Would you distinguish between aldi juice and preshafruit or speyton tassie apple?


They may belong in a different category (advanced prison hooch maybe) but only if they aren't brewed with baker's yeast (or moldy bread in an old sock).


----------



## manticle (2/5/13)

I use only the finest porcelain bathtub.


----------



## Bribie G (2/5/13)

Don't diss my pruno, bro.

We seem to be getting a lot of cider posts recently - a cider subforum could maybe be "promoted" to sit as a peer with kits n extracts / All Grain in the brewing section, and have Metheglin, Braggot, Mead etc in a "other brewed beverages" forum. After all there's nothing in AHB's name or header to say that Aussiehomebrewer means Aussiehomebeerbrewer.


----------



## Airgead (2/5/13)

Bribie G said:


> Don't diss my pruno, bro.


No... your pruno is quality pruno. I'd be happy to serve that up on a date with my prison bitch. :chug:


----------



## benno1973 (2/5/13)

I'd be one for splitting it out. Traffic rates might not be high on some of the subforums, but there's a few other forums with low traffic rates (i.e. Humour and Jokes) and they don't affect the usability of the site as a whole. I assume it would be split out in the same way that Brew Clubs is currently split out, with a bunch of subforums below it? That would be ideal, as it wouldn't make the initial forums page ridiculously long.

There's some types of non-beer brewing that I'm interested in, and I'd like to subscribe to a forum, but I don't want to see all those pesky cider posts.


----------



## Bribie G (2/5/13)

Actually on Googling the forum it does say "Beer Brewing Forum" in the google result. I'm sure that can be fixed


----------



## punkin (2/5/13)

there are plenty of other spirits forums, some better than others.


----------



## Bribie G (2/5/13)

Going on the range sold at LHBS I'd bet the buggers outnumber us beer and cider brewers. If the Nanny State ever bans beer kits I bet there would be even more of them.


----------



## punkin (2/5/13)

Bribie G said:


> Going on the range sold at LHBS I'd bet the buggers outnumber us beer and cider brewers. If the Nanny State ever bans beer kits I bet there would be even more of them.



Once you know what you're doing you don't have to go anywhere near a hbs. Most ingreients come from supermarkets or feed stores if you eschew the cordials.

Think K&K V's allgrain.


----------



## sp0rk (2/5/13)

I've got a mate that does spirits, trying to convince him to let me use his still for a single malt scotch mash, then chuck it in a 20L cask for a few years
He tried to tell me a cordial mix would taste better...


----------



## mikec (2/5/13)

sp0rk said:


> I've got a mate that does spirits, trying to convince him to let me use his still for a single malt scotch mash, then chuck it in a 20L cask for a few years
> He tried to tell me a cordial mix would taste better...


I've made a "scotch" whiskey with the cordials.
Once.


----------



## Anthony.R.M (8/7/13)

Personally, I do spend some time trawling through this thread looking for Cider related posts. 

Sub-foruming may improve discussion and user experience. A few additional cider recipes wouldn't hurt either. 

That's my 2c.


----------



## Josho (8/7/13)

Sub Folders would be great especially for ciders and gb's you search for gingers and quite often the thread titles are for ciders, bit coonfusing.


----------



## Glot (14/9/13)

isn't this system working okay? Just rename it maybe.


----------



## manticle (14/9/13)

What? Jerry?


----------



## Jessica (9/10/13)

"Enabled tagging" to old post help people to find old post content regarding break 'Non Beer' Brewing. May search engine also be positive to these tag.


----------



## itsposs (6/6/14)

I would like a strictly Ginger beer section but now having found Chappo's, Gravity Guru and the Ginger Ninja Beer recipe its a bit of a non event . How ever saying that It would be nice if those buying kits could voice their opinion of said kits.


----------

